
Attack Technique: Pivot to the Cloud Using Pass the Cookie - kerng
https://wunderwuzzi23.github.io/blog/passthecookie.html
======
0xfffff
Saw this. Also was discussed at 35C3:

[https://c3lt.de/35c3/talk/CK3DWH/](https://c3lt.de/35c3/talk/CK3DWH/)

